# Reparación STK433-320



## maxee (Oct 2, 2012)

Buenas, tengo un integrado de estos el cual hace proteger el equipo, (corté los dos puentes que alimentaban el integrado y el equipo funcionó perfecto)

El tema es, compro uno nuevo? o este tiene posibilidad de andar?

Dejo una foto del integrado


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 2, 2012)

la proteccion se suele activar por la carga o por que esta siendo mal aliementado dejalo en la placa sacale levanta los pines de IN y despues lo de OUT si sigue en proteccion si es que el integrado esta defectuoso (cambialo) 

Postadata: Nunca le saque la tapita,  conosco a un tecnico que perdio un IC


----------



## maxee (Oct 2, 2012)

las pruebas la realice sin carga.
Estoy buscando datasheet pero no encuentro de este integrado.
Vos sabes cuales son las pines in y los out?
PD: no entendi tu PD


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 2, 2012)

NO creo que necesites el datasheet, NO se ve en la placa la entrada se audio y la salida a los parlantes SI no me tengo que poner a buscar todo el taller a esta hora para ver cuales eran.

era un chiste que una vez lo desarme y no funciono mas


----------



## maxee (Oct 3, 2012)

voy a intentar encontrar los pines siguiendo las pistas del PCB...

Después te cuento gracias!


Edit: Sigue saltando la protección, y estoy viendo por mercadolibre y no se consigue el integrado este.

Así que ya estoy viendo con que otro amplificador reemplazar la parte de potencia.

Pero no se que potencia entregaba este equipo.. no lo quiero poner un amplificador muy chico.

Tengo en vista el de la imagen, que la alimentación coincide con la que me entrega el minicomponente y entran bien 3 de estos dentro del gabinete.. pero no se si sera suficiente en cuanto a potencia. Dice entregar 100W pero no se.. alguien sabe?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2012)

Medile los transistores de salida que son faciles de reemplazar !


Ver el archivo adjunto 81002


Mirá que éste amplificador es el Turco que no anda ni para atrás :


Ver el archivo adjunto 81035


----------



## maxee (Oct 3, 2012)

Noooo no me digas eso!

ya encargue todos los componentes! para hacer 5..

A que te referís con que no anda ni para atrás?
mucho ruido? distorcion?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2012)

Ese amplificador es famoso , el Turco económico , recalienta , quema transistores , distorsiona etc

Es éste : http://www.diyaudiotr.com/islecler/tammetin.php?metinid=6

Tiene un problema de mal diseño.

Solución , con casi los mismos componentes armate alguno de éstos dos :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-100w-darlington-80520/

Tiene el impreso en el mensaje 31 y si lo querés mas sencillo le quitas la proteccion contra cortocircuitos (T4 , T5 y asociados) , aunque yo se los dejaría 

Y sinó el que subió Fogonazo :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/aporte-amplificador-100-130-w-42435/

En A va la base del TIP142 y en C la base del TIP147 

Cualquier duda , consultame.

Saludos !


----------



## maxee (Oct 3, 2012)

gracias! sabes si al del primer link lo puedo alimentar con 48 - 0 - 48 ? es la tensión que me entrega el trafo del equipo... El del segundo link no me sirve por que utiliza transistores de encapsulado to3 lo que complica bastate las cosas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2012)

Cualquiera de los dos los podes alimentar con +48-48.

Fijate que para el segundo te sugerí que reemplazaras T5 , R12 y T7 (son un darlington) por el TIP142 , y también T6 , R13 y T8 por el TIP147





Saludos !


.


----------



## maxee (Oct 4, 2012)

Aaah no te había entendido! Te tomaste el trabajo de editar la imagen, gracias! voy a poner manos a la obra con el PCB, cuando tenga novedades o una duda te escribo. gracias de nuevo!


----------



## maxee (Nov 19, 2012)

Buenas... arme el amplificador tal cual la imagen que editaste vos DOS METROS y a la hora de probar, puse la lampara serie puse la entrada a masa,  y todo joya.. la lampara prendía apenitas (lampara de 60 W) y al cabo de un ratito sin mas la lampara prendió al mango. cambie todos los transistores, y lo probé con otra fuente de ±21V y en esta sin funciono aunque fue solo para probar, lo puse con la fuente del equipo ±48V y paso lo mismo, al cabo de un rato prendió la lampara de nuevo, saque todos los transistores los medí y me encontré con que estaba en corto el TIP147. pensé en ponerle varios diodos en la rama positiva y otros cuantos en la negativa para bajar el voltaje.. Pero no se si sera la solución, antes de seguir asesinando transistores quería preguntar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2012)

Posibilidad de TIP147 falsos ?

Poné las fotos de los transistores aqui :

*Transistores Falsificados*.

A ver que te dicen . . . .


----------



## maxee (Nov 20, 2012)

Ahora que me dices de transistores falsos.. si, me juego a que son falsos... igualmente preguntaré ahí.
Ahora.. encontrar transistores originales, imposible, al menos acá. Como hago para exigirlos menos.. y que no se quemen? No importa la perdida de potencia, (pensaba limitarla por que 100W es mucho) Es para un equipo de música que estoy reparando por lo que cambiar el transformador no es rentable, y no quiero pasarme del presupuesto. Que me dices de los diodos en serie? debería poner 7 en cada rama para tener al menos 5V menos en cada una. Y no se si sera suficiente.. otra alternativa?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2012)

Pregunta : 

¿ Los transistores de salida tienen disipador ?

¿ El transistor T3 está tocando el disipador ?

¿ Regulaste RV1 para tener 11 mV en R14 y en R15 ?


----------



## maxee (Nov 20, 2012)

Tenes razón cuando hice las pruebas le puse un ventilador  atrás (fan12v), sin disipador, por lo que T3 estaba mas frío que los T de salida, bastante mas frió, por que ese no calienta nada, y encima el ventilador atrás. 
Error de principiante. pasa que el disipador todavía no lo tenia listo en ese momento,
y no, no regule VR1, no me dio tiempo ninguna de las dos veces. (estaba en la mitad)
Creo que me conviene probar de nuevo con el disipador como corresponde y usar una lampara serie mas chica, de unos 25W que me dices? ahora si ya tengo listo el disipador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2012)

maxee dijo:


> Buenas... arme el amplificador tal cual la imagen que editaste vos DOS METROS y a la hora de probar, puse la lampara serie puse la entrada a masa, y todo joya.. la lampara prendía apenitas (lampara de 60 W) *y al cabo de un ratito sin mas la lampara prendió al mango*.


 
Por eso supuse que era deriva térmica , mas allá que sean transistores falsos 

Volvé a probar como corresponde 




> Los transistores de salida con disipador
> 
> El transistor T3 tocando el disipador
> 
> Regular RV1 para tener 11 mV en R14 y en R15


----------



## maxee (Nov 30, 2012)

Bueno ya tengo todo listo, lo probé y funciona bien, amplifica. Pero todavía con el lampara serie de 25W no me animo por el momento a meterle una mas grande. Sin estar seguro que el bias esta bien calibrado.
Creo que una corriente de reposo normal seria alrededor de 35mA en cada resistencia de 0.33Ω pero apenas llega a 1mA, si le doy mas al preset, aparece tensión en la salida y la lampara serie prende mas.

DOSMETROS, en las R que me dices tengo -13mV en la unión de ambas, -17mV en R15 y -11mV en R14


Otro dato, le puse un Amp. Op. en la entrada por que solo con el teléfono la lampara serie casi no se mosqueaba, y sorpresa, voy subiendo el volumen y al llegar a cierto punto, empieza a oscilar, muy muy lento, y queda sin audio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2012)

No le podés pedir maravillas estando conectado a la lámpara serie de 25 watts.

Dejalo así con 





> 17mV en R15 y -11mV en R14


 y ponele una lámpara de 100 Watts


----------



## maxee (Dic 1, 2012)

joya joya... le puse una de 70W que es la mas grande que tengo.. y para ponerle dos no tengo portalampara. Pero funciono bien.. ya no oscila y amplifica bien.. satura cuando subo el volumen pero es por la lampara serie.
Aah.. en R15 tengo -17mV esta bien?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2012)

Si , no hay drama ,  17 mA corresponderían a 50 mA (not bad) , verificalo después de media hora andando y con la entrada en corto.

Fijate que tengas 0V en el parlante.


----------



## maxee (Dic 1, 2012)

Entiendo... pero.. duro poco la alegría... recién prendió al mango la lampara.. y en la salida tengo 1.2V, el voltaje de alimentación bajo a ±2V, y tengo tensión entre colector y emisor de los dos TIP´s por lo que creo que ninguno esta en corto.. voy a seguir buscando el problema


EDIT:  TIP 147 en corto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2012)

Asco de transistores falsos    

Por las dudas bajale un poco el Bias a unos 10 mV en las resistencias de emisor (un promedio) , y ponele 47 pF soldados directamente entre base y colector de los 142 y 147 para evitar posibles oscilaciones


----------



## maxee (Dic 4, 2012)

Buenas...  le puse los cap de 47p le baje el bias a 13 mV (es lo mínimo que me permite el preset) anduvo bien con la lampara de 25W le puse la de 60 y en el primer golpe bolo otro 147.

Por suerte conseguí 2 TIP147 mas, uno ya lo estoy probando y por el momento va joya, apenas unos milivoltios en la salida, con el bias a 13mV. y 130W en serie! 

Después probare el otro 147 a ver si también anda bien, por que no son iguales.

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda DOSMETROS!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2012)

De nada che 

Ojalá te salga andando con ese 147


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 5, 2012)

maxee dijo:


> Buenas...  le puse los cap de 47p le baje el bias a 13 mV (es lo mínimo que me permite el preset) anduvo bien con la lampara de 25W le puse la de 60 y en el primer golpe bolo otro 147.
> 
> Por suerte conseguí 2 TIP147 mas, uno ya lo estoy probando y por el momento va joya, apenas unos milivoltios en la salida, con el bias a 13mV. y 130W en serie!
> 
> ...



Estas bien la fuente??? digo ahora no pensaste que al sacar la lampara de 25w y conectar la de 60w esto no iba a incrementar la tension.  ...ten mas cuidados

y felicitaciones por la constancia y la prolijidad del trabajo...


----------



## maxee (Dic 8, 2012)

hola SSTC, gracias.

Claro.. cuando puse la lampara de 60W, la de 130W y cuando lo enchufe directo verifique la tensión en R4 e hice los ajustes. R4 quedo en 13mV cuando lo enchufe directo, la tensión del trafo bajo a +-45V no tenia tensión en la salida, así que le mande audio, anduvo bien, amplificaba perfecto, saturaba un poco el pobre parlante del equipo asi que tuve que bajar un poquito el volumen.. lo deje así media horita y pum otro 147 menos. el otro 147 de los 2 que compre ultimo no duro ni 2 segundos con la lampara de 25W. pensé en tirar todo pero voy a hacer el ultimo intento.
El jueves me traen de rosario 4 147 mas, asi que ajustare el pre amp. para que solo entregue lo que a oído me parezca sano para el TIP. y espero que esta vez sean buenos los 147 y funcione, si no tiro todo a la basura. Malditos falsificadores de componentes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2012)

Siempre se puede hacer los Darlington con TIP35 y 36 + TIP41 y 42 o BD139 y 40

Ver el archivo adjunto 38599

[Aporte] Amplificador 100/130 W

Saludos !


----------



## maxee (Dic 16, 2012)

Gracias. Creo que conseguí unos 147 buenos, las patas son mas gruesas tienen linda pinta. 
Pero apareció otro problema, el TIP41c calienta, y aparece tensión negativa en la salida.
medí R5 y esta bien, le cambie T1 y nada, revise las pistas y están bien.
nunca pensé que podía ser tan problemático este proyecto.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 16, 2012)

El proyecto no es complicado , el problema son los semiconductores falsos


----------



## maxee (Dic 16, 2012)

si si.. no es complicado, pero me esta dando muchos problemas.. y ya ahora no se que hacerle, creo que lo voy a dajar.


----------

